# ok... here it goes!



## duck killer 1 (Nov 29, 2009)

gonna do my first leg of lamb, bone in, tomorrow. i've been reading the threads on this subject tonite and i gotta tell ya it looks good! i just hope i can get it right the first time. i'll be using my traeger 070 and applewood pellets. prolly do as the pro's say and do the garlic and rosemary thing. wish me luck!


----------



## mr mac (Nov 29, 2009)

Good luck to ya dk!  Remember, if there's no q-view, it never happened!


----------



## ronp (Nov 29, 2009)

One thing about Lamb, don't overcook it. Internals no higher than 140'.

Good luck.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 29, 2009)

Good luck Duck, Hope you like it!


----------



## hoser (Nov 29, 2009)

looking forward to the Qview there, Ducky


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yepper Good luck Duck


----------



## rivet (Nov 29, 2009)

Be aware of one strange fact that I've noticed. Pound for pound a bone in leg of lamb will come up to temp much faster than a piece of beef or  pork. I have no idea why, but have experienced this every time. Check your temos sooner than you would normally. I'd say starting at 2 hrs.

Good luck to you, you are in for a real treat!


----------



## alx (Nov 29, 2009)

Good luck duck.....I love lamb ...


----------



## oneshot (Nov 29, 2009)

With a Traeger you don't need luck, but good luck anyway...LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Waiting for the Qview.......


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 30, 2009)

Good Luck Duck With The Lamb...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Geez, Ducks Eating Lambs, What Next, Sheep Eating Wolves?


----------



## meateater (Nov 30, 2009)

Now I done seen it all I thought!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 1, 2009)

Good luck.
Because of the amount of fat. It heats up and distributes the heat  faster than just lean.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Dec 4, 2009)

sorry havent posted the q-view yet. i should be able to do it tomorrow. lemmee just say it turned out real well!


----------



## duck killer 1 (Dec 11, 2009)

ok here's the qview i promised 

b4 the rub


after the rub


in the smoker


the traeger


OMG! that looks good!


----------

